# daiwa 30shv solid reel??



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

after doing alot of research on this forum and others 
i decided to buy a daiwa 30shv reel for casting.

everyone says that these reels are very solid and durable but when i went to bass pro and actually held the reel it felt like a k mart special. i saw that it was made of mostly plastic and dont know want to think about that.

am i just a little too weary of the plastic
and the reels are as durable as people say they are?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought the same thing. Although I did buy my first one a while ago. Now I own 4 or 5 of them. Don't let the lack of weight scare you off. They are like tanks. I have dropped them in the drink, rinsed them off and kept fishing the rest of the day with no problems. Dollar for dollar, durability, and the ability to be "abused" those are great reels.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I will agree with KingFeeder. I have three myself plus a couple of 20s. Very good reels as long as the big gearbox doesn't get in your way.

CB


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Don't let the lack of weight scare you off. They are like tanks. I have dropped them in the drink, rinsed them off and kept fishing the rest of the day with no problems. Dollar for dollar, durability, and the ability to be "abused" those are great reels.


that and the loud a$$ clicker are what makes those reels so popular.They will cast the crap out of a bait,too!


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for the reassurance
i feel comfortable in buying one now


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

whats the differance between these 2 models?

SEALINE-X SLX-30SHA

SEALINE SL-30SH


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Sl 30SH has a composite spool 
SlX 30 SHV has an Aluminnum spool. There are other differences too but that is the biggest. You can also check out the Daiwa Saltist seems to be similar to the SLX-SHV but with an aluminum frame not composite it weighs about 5 ounces more but should be stronger.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

if the weight is not a big issue for me would you recommend the saltist over the sealine as a casting reel?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

ddratler said:


> if the weight is not a big issue for me would you recommend the saltist over the sealine as a casting reel?


The folks I've talked to, say that the new saltist is the best thing since sliced bread. Seems just as tough (or tougher) than the slsh/shv/sha's, it's lower profile, comes w/ brake vlocks already installed & the gear box has been moved so that it doesn't hurt you finger.

I haven't actually thrown one yet, but this is what I've heard. There's been alot of talk about them on the RDT board


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Ratler what are you using this reel for? For the Fla. coast A good 6500 Abu or a Penn 525 or Squidder should do more than you whant.opcorn:


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Saltist vs SHV*



narfpoit said:


> Sl 30SH has a composite spool
> SlX 30 SHV has an Aluminnum spool. There are other differences too but that is the biggest. You can also check out the Daiwa Saltist seems to be similar to the SLX-SHV but with an aluminum frame not composite it weighs about 5 ounces more but should be stronger.


According to the literature, *not 5 oz....*only 1.7 oz.....15.4 for SHV30 and 17.1 for the SST 30H Saltist.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

every time i go fishing at a pier or beach i always want a good anchor rod where i could toss a big bait out for permit, cobia,BIG tarpon snook, king fish, big jack, or anything else big thats swimming around.
there some big fish down here near miami. ive been spooled by a big permit twice already with around 250yrds of 20 on a baitrunner. and dont have a casting rod heavy enough to pull in a 100+ pound tarpon.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*S H V / S H A*

alot of people prefer the SHA handle over the SHV ... the SHA is the newest version ... it started with the slsh ... but the SLSH's are so good they just keep making them ...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i actually prefer the SHV/GWz counterbalanced handle.

it feels, and spins faster when you need to pull in line. 

im waiting for a tournamag handle for my slx , and see if they feel better.


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

Once again, here's my .02. I've cleaned a lot of reels, restored many, fixed many, rescued many from the surf and have a good rep with repairs, I will take a brass frame any day over a graphite, BUT the Slosh is still a good reel. I just like the tolerance level of metal vs. the plastics. Take the new Abu frames and compare with the old Abu's or the Slosh's and you will see what I mean. But, nail on the head, It ain't either one that catches the fish!!! - So what the heck!! Fish with what you got and enjoy. I have a blast with a 12 cane pole over a brush pile.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

you said to fish with what i got but right now i dont got a casting reel 
i think what your trying to say is the saltist is better


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

Never used the saltist, never repaired one in my shop either which tells me it is new and it is a good reel. To be honest not many folks bring the Slosh reels over either. It is a good reel. It is tough to beat but I still prefer the Abus. Why? well that is an epic novel in the making!! Go catch a fish.


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*rod for reel*

I just ordered a 30 sha and was wondering what rod to put it on. can anyone suggest a rod , for around $200+/-? I fish mainly around southport/oak island, occasionally CB, intend to fish more northern part of nc coast. Want rod to be somewhat light but good backbone. 
Thanks for your help. 
Hope I'm not hijacking thread.


----------

